# Toby Steam Machine



## johnjrval424

I'm not sure if I got the exact spelling right (it was 3:30 am and I was having a really bad case of insomnia) but I saw this on an infomercial not too long ago.  Does anyone have this machine and, if so, do you like it?  I remember the concept of it being that you could steam basically anything including your blouses, pants, etc.

I don't believe 95% of these infomercials but this one did look like it might have merit.  I was also going to email "Let Liz Buy It" on Channel 4 and see if she has tried it out.

Any info is helpful.  I think they wanted $100 or so for it.  If it will do what it says, it might be worth it.

Thanks!


----------



## mAlice

I think it was $120.

Tobi.  There was a web site on the infomercial, but I can't remember what it was.  

I haven't compared prices yet, but I've been meaning to look into a steamer.


----------



## mAlice

http://www.thane.ca/products/housewares/tobi/tobi.php


----------



## johnjrval424

elaine said:
			
		

> http://www.thane.ca/products/housewares/tobi/tobi.php



That's the one!  Thanks, Elaine, for researching that. 

So, has anyone out there bought one of these gadgets and, if so, do you like it?  Does it live up to its expectations?

I absolutely hate ironing - plus it wouldn't be a bad thing to "steam" your mattress and curtains every now and then (in between totally stripping and washing them?)


----------



## mAlice

I haven't used this particular steamer, but I've used another brand.  Couldn't tell you the brand, it belongs to a friend.  Hers is awesome, too.  I think she got it at Costco.


----------



## Charles

Does this thing do the job of an iron?


----------



## johnjrval424

Charles said:
			
		

> Does this thing do the job of an iron?



Yes, but does so with steam as opposed to setting up the ironing board, using the iron, etc.  You hang your clothes on a hanger and use the steam wand to steam out the wrinkles. 

It's supposed to be easier on your clothes and much quicker.  That's what I want to know - does the steam trick actually work?


----------



## Nickel

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> Yes, but does so with steam as opposed to setting up the ironing board, using the iron, etc.  You hang your clothes on a hanger and use the steam wand to steam out the wrinkles.
> 
> It's supposed to be easier on your clothes and much quicker.  That's what I want to know - does the steam trick actually work?


 Steaming does work, my stepmother steams all her clothes, rather than ironing.  As far as that steamer working well enough to justify the cost, who knows. :shrug:


----------



## Charles

There was a device at Target around Xmas time that would clean wheels, car parts and clothes.  It was around $70.  Was that it?
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...-6688941?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000GPX6QE


----------



## Happygirl

*possible source of info*

This web site is nothing but reviews of infomercial products.  You may find something helpful there.  They are all reviews by consumers.


http://www.infomercialratings.com/ 

I have found it very useful in the past

Good luck!!


----------

